# 24-bit audio CD (Compact Disc).



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola: 

En algunas disquerias se pueden conseguir grabaciones hechas en 20 o 24 bits, en vez de los tradicionales de 16 bits de los CD de audio (Red Book). Yo tengo un archivo con musica grabada en 24 bits. Para crear un medio optico con este archivo, se me ha dicho que debo utilizar un DVD. Consultando wikipedia.org, encuentro que existen los DVD-Audio. Tambien existen los Super Audio CD (SACD).

Yo no creo que los registros de 20 o 24 bits que uno podia comprar en Tower Records, cuando existia, fueran DVDs. Ni que el formato fuera SACD. Aclaremos: estamos hablando de audio. No de video. Alguien me puede aclarar estas ideas? Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Me apunto a pedir aclaración porque me huele a tema comercial / mentira cochina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2010)

Primero lean acá para aclarar que es cada formato, el DVD-Audio y SACD. Es medio básico pero se entiende claramente:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-Audio
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SACD


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 18, 2010)

Si, esos articulos de wikipedia ya los he leido. Gracias igualmente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

Y entonces cual es la duda???


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 18, 2010)

Que para mi es CD y no DVD.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

La diferencia está en el mecanismo de codificación. Los CD solo admiten PCM (por norma) de 16 bits y si querés mas tenés no podés usar PCM. Los DVD admite PCM de 24 bits, por eso es que se graban en DVD los temas muestreados con esa resolución . Seguro que podés grabar PCM de 24 bits en un CD, pero no se con que lo vas reproducir...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 18, 2010)

La cosa es que tengo un archivo FLAC que tiene una grabacion de 24 bits, 44.1kHz. O grabo un DVD (aceptado, DVD  es el unico medio) y en ese caso no lo puedo reproducir con mi reproductor stand-alone de DVD porque no muestra el logo DVD-A o lo dejo como esta (el archivo FLAC) y uso algun programa para reproducirlo en mi computadora. Pero tambien es este caso me estrello contra la pared. Porque el conversor DAC de mi PC es de 16 bits. Asi que pienso que lo voy a pasar a un disco optico (CD o DVD) como datos para preservalo y algun dia cuando tenga los medios para reproducirlo generare un DVD-A, que podre escuchar tanto con mi reproductor stand-alone de DVD (que para ese entonces me habre comprado) o con una nueva PC o tarjeta de sonido. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

OK.
Y ya probaste grabar en DVD-A y te dá error el reproductor o es una suposición tuya?


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 18, 2010)

Es que no lo tengo en mi poder. Lo lleve a reparar.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Entonces es lo que pensaba; antes de existir los DVDs recuerdo anuncios de CDs hifi con DAC de chorrocientos bits. Les faltó decir _"de los que solo aprovechan 16"_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Entonces es lo que pensaba; antes de existir los DVDs recuerdo anuncios de CDs hifi con DAC de chorrocientos bits. Les faltó decir _"de los que solo aprovechan 16"_



No es tan así...
Si el DAC usa demodulación delta-sigma, el número de bits de resolución equivalente puede ser muy alto y la especificación puede ser real...lo cual no significa que por tener dos millones de bits de resolución del DAC vayás a obtener con mas fidelidad una señal que ya se digitalizó a 16 bits.


----------

